# Tracker's and Sophie's sisters babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These babies are about three weeks old.

These tri babies


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Awwwww they are really cute xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Whoa! Thanks; this is a blast from the past.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

How old are they now? Are they dead? They really are adorable xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

No, they're not even 'a little dead' (can you tell I'm a Goldman fan?).

Well, maybe one or two are dead; I didn't run to the mousery to count noses. Tracker and Sophie are still there, that I'm sure of, as well as the one with the little smudge of yellow on her rump. The girls are together in one group tank, the boys I'm not so sure about. I have at least two of them, still. Boys tend to get culled as they start to fight, and I can't keep them all in separate tanks.


----------

